# 42 Yellowfin to replace 33 World Cat



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

Wow! Been on a lot of fishing boats in my 65 years and this thing is undoubtly the biggest Center Console I have ever seen. Drove down to Surfside Sunday to take some pics of Lock N Loads' new ride. Outriggers going on this week along with all the latest and greatest electronics money can buy. Hot and cold running towels, the works. This Puppy has trip 350 V8 4stroke Yammies, Air cond. Cuddy, Diesel generator, 600 Gal. of running fuel. I did not do a precise count but she has between 40-50 stand up rod holders. Mcgolfer would love that but would still probably add another 30 or so just for his gear. Will run about 65 mph in calm seas if necessary which I hope never happens. Should cruise in the .6 - .8 miles per gallon depending on conditions. That means only about $650 in fuel to do a Flower Garden Run plus what ever it burns trolling etc. Thats pretty good for this class. All the Bugs should be out by the weekend so expect to see it around quite a bit this season. There isn't anything even the persnickety James Howell can knock about this one.As Darrell Waltrip would say, "buggedy, buggedy, buggedy,(sp?) lets go Catching". Should be a Good Year. DrShark


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

I have tried to post some pics but can not make it work.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Congrats!!! $650 per person?


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

Lol think thats what he meant Brandon, i hope haha...min. 200 mile trip plus trolling on that boat is gonna cost ya around 1200 bucks....ant that boat gets the same range as ours burning 200 extra gallons of fuel...Awesome boat and great looking graphics!!! Wave killer!! Congrats!


----------



## John Thomas Dusek (Oct 19, 2004)

Funny DrShark. He will when he sees your math.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

The good D.R. Shark returns to 2cool.


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

*There are always some Incapable of Reading*

For those incapable of reading, the post reads, "about $650 round trip to Flower Garden Plus whatever it burns trolling etc". It would be more productive if someone would help me load the pics. They have been down sized to the smallest size. Drshark


----------



## bighossf150 (Feb 27, 2011)

dr9shark said:


> For those incapable of reading, the post reads, "about $650 round trip to Flower Garden Plus whatever it burns trolling etc". It would be more productive if someone would help me load the pics. They have been down sized to the smallest size. Drshark


email them to [email protected]

Ill load em up


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

bighossf150 said:


> email them to [email protected]
> 
> Ill load em up


Thanks Assasin! On the way. drshark


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Should i post the heifer dust recipe?

What up Vance?


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

drshark, Someone posted up some pics of it on another thread. But would like to see more. Question for you is the wrap Contents Vary going to be removed?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

dr9shark said:


> For those incapable of reading, the post reads, "about $650 round trip to Flower Garden Plus whatever it burns trolling etc".


I've been called worse. 

I was just curious of the math. About 115 there, 115 home, so 230 round trip. Divided by .6 is 383g. That's about $1500. I WISH it was $650. That would make fuel $1.69 a gallon. What I wouldn't give for that.

Anyho, with a sled like that, who cares about fuel? Enjoy, and catch the **** out of the fish!!! :brew:

Brandon


----------



## bighossf150 (Feb 27, 2011)

pics:

should be fixed now


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

Brandon is absolutely correct. For those incapable of the math (Me) it is about $1500 round trip PLUS the Trolling etc. Jesus!, I better go back to 1st Grade. 
Thanks guys, its hell getting OLD. Drshark


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

The only thing She needs is the wind to lay down and some fish on deck to get her use to Texas waters!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

dr9shark said:


> Brandon is absolutely correct. For those incapable of the math (Me) it is about $1500 round trip PLUS the Trolling etc. Jesus!, I better go back to 1st Grade.
> Thanks guys, its hell getting OLD. Drshark


What ever your doing, your doing it right :brew:, Congrats on the beautiful beast.

Matt


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Wow, that is a sweet boat!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Awesome boat Tim!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I hear if you paint your sack purple it improves your math skills immeasurably. 42 yellowfin is a sweet boat, but she does burn a lot of the go juice. Been splitting expenses on one for the past 2 years.


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

That is an epic ride also love the graphics on the side although it would look better with a big marlin next to them. Congrats on the new boat


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

*Not to be.*



jdusek said:


> drshark, Someone posted up some pics of it on another thread. But would like to see more. Question for you is the wrap Contents Vary going to be removed?


I asked him if we were going to go fishing or were we bootlegging in Haitians? He asked me how we could run Haitians if they can't find the boat? I think that means it stays. drshark


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

James Howell said:


> I hear if you paint your sack purple it improves your math skills immeasurably. 42 yellowfin is a sweet boat, but she does burn a lot of the go juice. Been splitting expenses on one for the past 2 years.


The one with quad Verados?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

No, trip 350 yammies. 


WilliamH said:


> The one with quad Verados?


----------



## flying fish (Jul 2, 2010)

nice ride but it will use the fuel no doubt


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful Boat Tim.


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Beautiful boat... Would be a privilege to fish off of someday.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

He has a great insurance agent  All kidding aside, that is a VERY nice ride! Can't wait to crawl around on it!

Brice


----------



## dejavu000 (Aug 18, 2009)

bighossf150 said:


> pics:
> 
> should be fixed now


Holly ****ZNITS yellowfinbotman, that is nice. I would mind chartering a boat just like that for the heck of it and burn a couple thousand in few since I cannot afford one. :rotfl::slimer:


----------



## dejavu000 (Aug 18, 2009)

dr9shark said:


> Brandon is absolutely correct. For those incapable of the math (Me) it is about $1500 round trip PLUS the Trolling etc. Jesus!, I better go back to 1st Grade.
> Thanks guys, its hell getting OLD. Drshark


 you just thought it was 1990 again and fuel was $1.60 a gallon.... sad2sm


----------



## dejavu000 (Aug 18, 2009)

centex99 said:


> Beautiful boat... Would be a privilege to fish off of someday.


X299


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

I would be scared it would fall off the forklift. I guess with 1700 lbs of engines and 4000 lbs of fuel it is a little heavier in the stern, but those forks look like they only go 1/3 of the way.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

flying fish said:


> nice ride but it will use the fuel no doubt


WOW! Ya think?:brew2:


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

Been fortunate enough also to fish on a 42 YF for a couple years now and when we divy it up it's been 150-250 per person and that is with no more than 6 on the boat. This boat can easily fish 8 very comfortably and the price would be very reasonable. These boats are alot more fuel efficient than people think. I know its not 2 mpg but you also are fishing on a 42' sled. The boat hauls azzz and is very dry when the seas get a little bumpy. Nice sled and hope to see some blood on that hull soon!


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

awesome boat!!!! the boats get bigger and the fish seem to be farther offshore each year. this is a recipe for empty pockets.

nice to see you post again drshark......ricky bobby


----------



## dejavu000 (Aug 18, 2009)

FISHIN COUG said:


> Been fortunate enough also to fish on a 42 YF for a couple years now and when we divy it up it's been 150-250 per person and that is with no more than 6 on the boat. This boat can easily fish 8 very comfortably and the price would be very reasonable. These boats are alot more fuel efficient than people think. I know its not 2 mpg but you also are fishing on a 42' sled. The boat hauls azzz and is very dry when the seas get a little bumpy. Nice sled and hope to see some blood on that hull soon!


Plus u are dividing the gas bill between 8 instead or 4-6. We pay about the same with 5. and the boat is 10' shorter


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

stammster said:


> I would be scared it would fall off the forklift. I guess with 1700 lbs of engines and 4000 lbs of fuel it is a little heavier in the stern, but those forks look like they only go 1/3 of the way.


X2

I got nerveous when I saw how short the forks were!


----------



## Demetri (Feb 17, 2011)

*42 YF*

That boat will get under .5 mpg.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

stammster said:


> I would be scared it would fall off the forklift. I guess with 1700 lbs of engines and 4000 lbs of fuel it is a little heavier in the stern, but those forks look like they only go 1/3 of the way.


I would have been, most definitely, in full blown "pucker" mode watching that boat being moved.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

No.


Demetri said:


> That boat will get under .5 mpg.


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

James Howell said:


> No.


Are you still 39? Seems you've been the same age for the last 5 years. Get to the 40's already!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

It ain't the years, its the mileage. Smartass.


Reel Screamer said:


> Are you still 39? Seems you've been the same age for the last 5 years. Get to the 40's already!


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

badass boat but that anchor davit needs to go.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Did they really need to be toting it around that high?


----------



## outriger (Jun 26, 2007)

Very Nice -- Had the same thought about those forks.


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

*Called Load Ballancing*



Hotrod said:


> Did they really need to be toting it around that high?


Guys, with that rig and lift it is at the limit. However, by raising the load with bow up, most of the weight is transferred to the rear. This enables the lift
to handle it safely but with caution. There are now 5 of these at the marina and none have been dropped. So if that is all that is stopping anyone from purchasing one, fear not. Go ahead and put in your order. As far as the fuel is concerned, no one that buys these boats today is concerned with the cost of fuel.


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

Reel Screamer said:


> Are you still 39? Seems you've been the same age for the last 5 years. Get to the 40's already!


 That's why he paints his sack purple, to hide the grey.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

This can't be a coincidental...old owners new boat or is the old owner having a firesale???

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rrency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=70831&url=


----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

DAM NICE!!!!


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Wow!*

After some Sounder/GPS stuff Tim took us offshore a short distance in some pretty rough stuff. Wow! It handels well! This Yellowfin has top noch marine electronics!
Rik


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

bad ace boat there.. congrats! i wonder how that thing would compare to a 31 ameracat planing hull?


----------

